# IUI with donor sperm



## Gwendolyn (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi all!
This site came recommended by Aussie Meg.......so I thought I would introduce myself! (Thank-you Meg for your kind response and invite)
I am looking to discover the support of other IUI women.....and especially curious about those using donor sperm.    
Very eager to be inspired and replenished with hope..... maybe even hear some success stories?
....I realize my DH's and my journey/battle with fertility issues may present as "rather short and small" (so far) compared to others..... nevertheless, I find myself more and more worried our dream won't come true.... eventually?!  Feedback please!
Gwendolyn


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

Morning Gwendolyn! 

You have hit the right thread which is an amazing place to hang out. most of us post on the IUI girls currently part 44. if you can get through the madness there are a few people in your situation and lots of us who have had IUI!

If you look through the thread from the beginning I think on page 3 there is a list made by our very own angus   about where everyone is in their treatment so you can slot yourself in! 

good luck!

Mxx


----------

